# How long till outlaw 2's arn't on backorder?



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Highlifters website says new batch will ship in january! Well its the middle of february and it still says that? Does anyone know when they will actually have them in stock, or does anyone know who has them now ready to ship? I'm sure the demand is high, but they should of been able to put some more out the door a little quicker in my opinion!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i was told 3 weeks ago when i called HL that it would be sometime in march before we could get them due to the backorders so i went with the orignals instead


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

thats nuts! thats exactly what I was thinking, but i'd end up getting 31 orig when i really want them 29.5s...im trying to find out if them 31s will be any harder on my bike. I got a lift but wanted to run stock axles and shocks thinking the 29.5 would be alil easier on them!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont think the new 29.5's will be any easier than the 31's considering they are about the same weight with more and deeper lugs but as long as you got decent thumb control you should be fine either way i've been running stocks with reg 29.5's for a yr now and i dont cut it any slack


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Right on...thanks for the replies ill have to just man up and order something!....Someday ill ease up with my thumb but for now its to much fun to hammer it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The new batch has shipped but there is such a lond log of backorders they are still trying to fill all of the back orders before they will be available. If you want some you better get on a waiting list with someone who is a dealer or your going to be waiting alot longer


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

I ordered a set last week of all wides and have them on my bike already


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

yea highlifter has wides. but no skinnies


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

31's will be *easier* on the bike than the law2's, as the law2's have more bite. 

As noted by Brute650i, if you want law2's you're best bet is to get on the waiting list like everyone else. Waiting for them to come off back-order is going to take quite a while, better off being one of those back-orders.


----------

